# 20" lowrider trike



## Rico211746 (Feb 29, 2020)

Looking to buy a 20" lowrider trike and will pay shipping if available to ship to Lansing Michigan 48915














something Like this


----------



## Kiloz (Jul 7, 2011)

You could drive down to Ohio and pick one up at Fantasy Toys.














Fantasy Toys Lowrider Bicycle & Cruisers


Fantasy Toys Lowrider Bicycle & Cruisers, Кливленд. Отметки "Нравится": 9 933 · Обсуждают: 7 · Посетили: 256. Custom Bicycles, Low rider Bikes, Beach Cruiser Bicycles, Chopper Bicycles, Custom...




www.facebook.com


----------



## Zenmack (May 2, 2021)

Rico211746 said:


> Looking to buy a 20" lowrider trike and will pay shipping if available to ship to Lansing Michigan 48915
> View attachment 2024335
> View attachment 2024336
> something Like this


How much you selling it for? Can you ship too New York?


----------

